# Secret CIA Files



## Dirty-J (Jul 8, 2009)

I was reading the "what do you Rangers think of this?" thread and I immediately thought about this new show that's on Discovery (I think) called "Secret CIA Files" or "Inside the CIA" or something like that. In this one particular episode, this ex-operative was talking about how they had Bin-Laden pretty much locked down, but then the Haj that they were working with turned on them and wouldn't let them pursue him any longer, so they called up command and told them that Bin-Laden was heading for the Pakistani border and to send in Rangers to intercept him. As most of you know, that never happened thanks to our top brass as they were described in that article.
Aside from that, you guys may have heard that CIA had a lock on him years before 9/11 even took place, but they saw a C-130 at the location where he was at, read the identifying numbers off the side of the plane back to command and Clinton called a no-go because the plane belonged to some rich oil tycoon Arabic prince that controlled our oil supply in some way and he didn't want to piss him off by raiding his palace or whatever it was; gotta love politics.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 8, 2009)

I watched that show a few weeks ago.  

Politics before national security... And the trend continues


----------



## Search (Jul 8, 2009)

It was a good show, but was disappointing also. In some cases it seemed it just wasn't meant to be by how close they came to getting him.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, ignorance is bliss, after all.

If you believe we can't get Bin Laden even though he's in a God-forsaken, ungoverned region of Northern Pakistan, I'll sell you some beach front real estate in AZ.

I'll just say, the more you learn, the more you don't want to know.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2009)

Wasn't that a docu about Jawbreaker ? I recall the same thing in KBL book.
Yeah, gotta love the P....


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2009)

For efforts to snag OBL pick up _Ghost Wars_ (I really think everyone should read the book), for background on the early days of surveillance on him, Billy Waugh's book is very good.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Wasn't that a docu about Jawbreaker ? I recall the same thing in KBL book.
> Yeah, gotta love the P....



Yeah it was the shorter version of Jawbreaker.  The book has a lot more details and what went down in A'stan after 9/11


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2009)

Got the audiobook so yeah it was pretty good. The two part mini series "Path to 9/11" also shows Team Jawbreaker how they worked with Masud, and how ultimatly people who were too afraid to loose their polit seats halted at least a couple of chances to kill Bin Laden long before 2001.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 10, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> For efforts to snag OBL pick up _Ghost Wars_ (I really think everyone should read the book), for background on the early days of surveillance on him, Billy Waugh's book is very good.



X2 on both books.  I enjoyed Hunting the Jackal, because Waugh gives a pretty great, unbiased yet brief look into Bin Laden's early days.


----------

